# My betta fish is losing its color!!!



## kevinoh33 (Jan 1, 2008)

My betta fish is losing its color!! Hes not eating and he has a fat stomach!!!


----------



## SST (Nov 17, 2007)

Have you tried feeding him a pea yet?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

kevinoh33 said:


> My betta fish is losing its color!! Hes not eating and he has a fat stomach!!!


Hi.

I'd like to see your tank size, tankmates, water parameters, feeding schedule, water maintenance schedule, foods you provided, filtration, temperature, appearance of poo and pictures.


----------

